# Frage zum Aufbau - http kombiniert mit https



## nickiquickie (12. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Homepage, die nach folgendem Prinzip aufgebaut ist:
Eine index.php, die alle html- und php-Seiten mit include() lädt.
Bisher läuft alles über http. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich Benutzeranmeldung und -registrierung über https laufen lassen will.
Dafür gibt es eigene php-Seiten, die includet werden. Jedoch müsste ich diese in den SSL-Bereich des Servers legen, dass dann auch https genutzt wird. Die Verbindung ist aber dann nicht 100%-ig SSL-gesichert, was man auch in der URL-Zeile sehen kann. Das verwirrt unter Umständen die Benutzer.
Wie kann ich es nun machen, dass ich dies paar Seiten über https übermitteln lassen kann?
Hat jemand Vorschläge?

Danke im Voraus!
nickiequickie


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2008)

Also wenn die Scripts per include() oder require() eingebunden werden dann bringt der SSL-Schutz rein garnichts, da diese Funktionen ueber das Dateisystem arbeiten und die Kommunikation somit immer noch lediglich ueber HTTP und nicht ueber HTTPS erfolgt.


----------



## nickiquickie (12. September 2008)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn die Scripts per include() oder require() eingebunden werden dann bringt der SSL-Schutz rein garnichts, da diese Funktionen ueber das Dateisystem arbeiten und die Kommunikation somit immer noch lediglich ueber HTTP und nicht ueber HTTPS erfolgt.



Das ist richtig.
Ich muss die Seiten, die ich per https übermitteln will, in einen anderen Ordner auf dem Server legen. Rufe ich dann diese Seiten über https://pfad/zur/Datei.php auf, dann wird das https-Protokoll genutzt.
Ich bin auf der Suche diese Dateien schön in mein bisheriges Portal zu integrieren ohne alle Dateien in den SSL-Bereich verschieben zu müssen und ohne die SSL-geschützten Dateien per include() in die index.php zu integrieren.

Ist es eine gute Lösung ein neues Fenster über https zu öffnen, das wiederum eine Art index.php besitzt, sich aber im SSL-Bereich befindet und dort die benötigten Dateien einbindet?


----------



## Gumbo (13. September 2008)

Bei Serververwaltungssystemen wie Plesk oder Confixx lässt sich oft einstellen, dass ein gemeinsames Verzeichnis für HTTP und HTTPS verwendet werden soll.


----------



## nickiquickie (17. September 2008)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Bei Serververwaltungssystemen wie Plesk oder Confixx lässt sich oft einstellen, dass ein gemeinsames Verzeichnis für HTTP und HTTPS verwendet werden soll.



Leider geht das nicht. Ich MUSS die HTTPS-Seiten in einem anderen Ordner speichern.


----------

